

Ask HN: Review my StartUp - reiz

We just recently changed completely our landing page at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.versioneye.com. I would like to have feedback to that. If you look at our landing page, do you get what we are doing? Is there anything you don&#x27;t understand? Anything we could improve? 
Many Thanks.
======
wikwocket
If you would like some more high-quality advice on a landing page, submit it
at criticue.com. You can get free reviews by reviewing other sites, or pay for
them. I've gotten good feedback for a number of personal sites there.

~~~
reiz
Thanks for the hint. Will do.

------
tarr11
I get what you are doing. I do not understand why I would use this.

Doesn't "bundle check" do this for you already (ie., in Ruby)?

I also don't like that giant picture. Takes a long time to load and doesn't
really have anything to do with your project.

~~~
reiz
What is the reason to use a continuous integration system like travis-ci.com,
or codeship.io? You could simple run "rspec" in your shell! The reason is
automation!

~~~
tarr11
I use continuous integration to get notified if the build breaks after each
commit, not for "automation".

BTW - you should run rspec in your shell, too. :)

If you had a clear value proposition like that, it'd be easier to understand.

~~~
reiz
Well, that is automation. You automate a process because you don't wanna run
everything manually in your shell. From VersionEye you get notifications about
outdated libraries. But not just that. The tool also shows a list of licenses
you are using in your project.

------
ztamimi
it looks and feels great! i noticed in the search you have only 7 languages
and in the video it says you support 8.

Best,

~Zakiya

~~~
reiz
We have 8. The 8th is JavaScript. But the language page for JavaScript doesn't
look very fancy currently. That's why we removed the icon from the landing
page. But you can for example follow jQuery-mobile here:
[http://www.versioneye.com/javascript/jquery:jquery-
mobile/1....](http://www.versioneye.com/javascript/jquery:jquery-mobile/1.3.2)

